# Rockport Home rental



## kenn22

Have a 3x2 home in quiet neighborhood located off bus. 35 just 2 miles from Rockport. Beautiful views of Aransas Bay from the front porch with plenty of parking. See link below for more picts

https://www.vrbo.com/2062285?unitId=2626817&noDates=true


----------



## kenn22

Lots of days still available for summer


----------



## kenn22

…


----------



## kenn22

Summer dates available now, use link below to book or text me at 830.534.6651 for more information.

RockiN R Cottage w/ Bay & Pool view & Outdoor spaces - Min from shopping & Beach - Rockport


----------

